# County Boer Rules & Regulations



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

So as I have mentioned I am going to be taking over our county 4H boer goat project and I was just curious if any of you would be willing to send me your county rules? Also if there were things you could suggest or change what would they be? I really want to better our program (not that it isn't already wonderful, but there is always room for improvement) and I'm just trying to get ideas before our meeting.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Not sure if this what you are looking for, but here's some info from out state fair. Not sure how much different it is from county fairs.

https://ndstatefair.com/data/upfiles/media/Goats.pdf

A bit more from our (sort of) local fair. We don't have a fairgrounds, so I believe everything is just there for a day or something...not sure (haven't been) they have it at silly times.

https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/starkcountyextension/4h-and-youth/roughrider-days-fair-expo-4-h-division-2


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I will try to dig up our book from this year and get back with you!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! That's exactly what I'm looking for..just trying to see how other areas do things!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Up here most county fairs do not allow horns for 4h, they must be less than 2". Some FFA for county do allow horns.
ABGA *prefers* horns. If an FFA participant wants to go on showing, all things being equal, the horned animal will be placed over a disbudded one.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We now allow horns on all boer goats, initially we did not on wethers but that changed as well. We have always had horned does.


----------

